# Question about Massey TO-35



## 1951-TO30 (Apr 28, 2012)

Does anyone know if its possible to pull the crank without breaking the tractor in half? Has anyone tried this before? 

Spun a bearing and need to pull the crank to have it turned and thought if this were possible it would save lots of work. Everything else on the tractor was perfect til the bearing spun. a little water got in the oil and that was enough to do the deed.

Thanks in advance for any info/ideas.

John


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G,Day 1951.
If you dont know this I think it would be best if you took the tractor to a mechanic.
Yes, the tractor has to be split and the complete front axle assembly removed.
Hutch.


----------



## 1951-TO30 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Thanks for the reply*

Hutch thanks for the reply. I have had one TO30 torn down before. Just wondered if maybe it could be shortened by just pulling the crank. I didnt think there was anyway but wanted to ask anyway.

Thanks again


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

You've gotten the correct answer but here's a comment anyway.

Give the question a little thought. There is the flywheel connected to the crank along with the clutch parts. The input shaft from the trans passes through the clutch and into the flywheel/crank maybe an inch. No way to drop the crank with these other parts in the way.


----------



## 1951-TO30 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks Mickey yeah I looked at the exploded view of the engine and drive train. I was looking for a lazy mans way out and there is none of course.

Thanks again!


----------

